# AMD bestellt Chips im 14-nm-LPP-Prozess nun auch bei Samsung



## PCGH-Redaktion (26. Juli 2016)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *AMD bestellt Chips im 14-nm-LPP-Prozess nun auch bei Samsung*

					AMD wird künftig auch bei Samsung Chips im 14-nm-LPP-Prozess fertigen lassen. Die Ankündigung dürfte eine Reaktion auf Engpässe bei Globalfoundries sein, wo der gleiche Prozess, zugekauft bei Samsung, zum Einsatz kommt. Ganz glücklich verlief die Ehe zwischen AMD und der einstigen hauseigenen Fertigung ohnehin nicht.

					Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *AMD bestellt Chips im 14-nm-LPP-Prozess nun auch bei Samsung*


----------



## XXTREME (26. Juli 2016)

Ich wäre mit den GPU´s so oder so bei TSMC geblieben....Schuster bleib bei deinen Rappen wie es so schön heisst . Mir scheint der 16nm von TSMC läuft eh besser als GloFos 14nm . Nix gegen die RX aber ein bisschen effizienter dürfte sie sehr wohl sein...zumindest mal auf 1060 Niveau meinetwegen 10-15 Watt drüber.
Ich vermute einfach mal das GloFo einfach günstiger ist und AMD keine so lohnende Offerte seitens TSMC bekommen hat wie Nvidia (Annahme)


----------



## Schaffe89 (26. Juli 2016)

Wann das letzte mal ein Prozess bei Globalfundries zufriedenstellend gelaufen ist, das dürfte jetzt auch schon 1 Jahrzehnt her sein.
Warum AMD immerwieder bei dem Versagerverein fertigen lässt nach den CPU´s jetzt auch noch die GPU´s.
Versteht sowieso keiner.
Man hätte ja P11 dort fertigen lassen können, passt auch besser zu diesem Prozess. Geringe Taktraten, kleiner Chip.
Bei größeren Chips hat eindeutig TSMC mehr Expertise.
Wenn AMD jetzt noch zusätzlich bei Samsung fertigen will bei Globalfoundries aber eigentlich fast freie Hand hat dann zeugt das von einem sehr miesen Prozess.


----------



## Freiheraus (26. Juli 2016)

Oder von hoher Nachfrage nach Polaris und kommenden Zens (Design-Wins), oder beidem. Die Prognosen zum Umsatz fürs nächste Quartal sind ja schon mal ein Hinweis.


----------



## PuckeY (26. Juli 2016)

XXTREME schrieb:


> Ich wäre mit den GPU´s so oder so bei TSMC geblieben....Schuster bleib bei deinen Rappen wie es so schön heisst . Mir scheint der 16nm von TSMC läuft eh besser als GloFos 14nm . Nix gegen die RX aber ein bisschen effizienter dürfte sie sehr wohl sein...zumindest mal auf 1060 Niveau meinetwegen 10-15 Watt drüber.
> Ich vermute einfach mal das GloFo einfach günstiger ist und AMD keine so lohnende Offerte seitens TSMC bekommen hat wie Nvidia (Annahme)



Die Effizienz hat nur wenig mit dem Fertigungsverfahren zu tun (GloFo 14nm vs TSMC 16nm). 
Das liegt immer noch an der Architektur der GPU.
Solange AMD nicht bei Compute einspart, wie NVIDIA seit Maxwell, können die beiden gar nicht auf dem selben Niveau liegen. 
Das sollte jeder mal langsam begreifen.


----------



## yummycandy (26. Juli 2016)

XXTREME schrieb:


> Mir scheint der 16nm von TSMC läuft eh besser als GloFos 14nm . Nix gegen die RX aber ein bisschen effizienter dürfte sie sehr wohl sein...zumindest mal auf 1060 Niveau meinetwegen 10-15 Watt drüber.
> Ich vermute einfach mal das GloFo einfach günstiger ist und AMD keine so lohnende Offerte seitens TSMC bekommen hat wie Nvidia (Annahme)



Nochmal, GCN ist eine Architektur, die nicht nur auf Gaming ausgelegt ist, sondern auch für Berechnungen im Profibereich. Das hat den Nebeneffekt, daß die Effizienz leidet, weil noch viel "Ballast" mitgeschleppt wird. 

 ... und ....

TSMC ist ein ziemlich teurer Fertiger. Weiterhin läßt jetzt auch noch Apple bei TSMC fertigen, womit die weniger Kapazitäten zur Verfügung haben. Dazu kommt noch, daß AMD durch Abnahmeverträge dazu gezwungen ist, auch bei GloFo fertigen zu lassen.


----------



## XXTREME (26. Juli 2016)

@Schaffe89

AMD hat Verträge das sie bei GloFo sonsoviel Die´s abnehmen müssen, denke das spielt gewaltig in die Entscheidung in Dresden GPU´s fertigen zu lassen mit rein .


----------



## Andregee (26. Juli 2016)

Der GF Prozess 14nm Lpp stammt eh von Samsung da die mit GF kooperiert haben. 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk


----------



## XXTREME (26. Juli 2016)

yummycandy schrieb:


> Nochmal, GCN ist eine Architektur, die nicht nur auf Gaming ausgelegt ist, sondern auch für Berechnungen im Profibereich. Das hat den Nebeneffekt, daß die Effizienz leidet, weil noch viel "Ballast" mitgeschleppt wird.



Bei den RX én wird GAR nichts "mitgeschleppt" was auch nur im entferntesten "NUR" im Profi Berreich gebraucht wird, ist nicht Hawaii / Thaiti .


----------



## Diablokiller999 (26. Juli 2016)

GF ist wirklich seit Ewigkeiten schon ein Problem für AMD, weil die Fertigung nicht lief wie geplant musste man die ganze Bulldozer-Generation für HighEnd einstampfen, da die Architektur überhaupt nicht zur Fertigung passte. Zu hohe Leckströme, kaum Innovationen(FinFET) und Shrinks gab es auch lange Zeit keine, selbst beim HKMG hat man gefühlt ewig gebraucht.
Ich denke auch bei Polaris wird GF wieder ordentlich Mist gebaut haben, kein Wunder wieso AMD fabless werden wollte. Da Samsung bald einen neuen 14nm Prozess anbieten wird, könnte das also ein erster Schritt zu einem neuen Partner sein.


----------



## PuckeY (26. Juli 2016)

XXTREME schrieb:


> Bei den RX én wird GAR nichts "mitgeschleppt" was auch nur im entferntesten "NUR" im Profi Berreich gebraucht wird, ist nicht Hawaii.



Falsch. Erst gestern Nacht wurden die Radeon Pro WX Karten vorgestellt, welche auf Polaris basieren. Die sind wie der Name schon vermuten lässt für den Profi Bereich .


----------



## XXTREME (26. Juli 2016)

Diablokiller999 schrieb:


> Da Samsung bald einen neuen 14nm Prozess anbieten wird, könnte das also ein erster Schritt zu einem neuen Partner sein.



Ganz ohne Globalfoundries geht es die nächsten Jahre aber auch nicht (Verträge).


----------



## XXTREME (26. Juli 2016)

PuckeY schrieb:


> Falsch. Erst gestern Nacht wurden die Radeon Pro WX Karten vorgestellt, welche auf Polaris basieren. Die sind wie der Name schon vermuten lässt für den Profi Bereich .



Du hast mich nicht verstanden . WAS wird bei einer RX 480 / 470 / 460 "mitgeschleppt" was explizit eigentlich nur im Profi Berreich gebraucht wird.....erzähl mal  ??


----------



## PuckeY (26. Juli 2016)

Tut mir Leid, bei deinem Satzbau ist es mir nicht ganz so leicht zu folgen. Keiner spricht davon die Compute Fähigkeiten wären nur für den Profi Bereich. Es ist allerdings Fakt, dass diese Fähigkeiten auch immer noch in den Polaris Chips vorhanden sind.​


----------



## Diablokiller999 (26. Juli 2016)

PuckeY schrieb:


> Es ist allerdings Fakt, dass diese Fähigkeiten auch immer noch in den Polaris Chips vorhanden sind.​


Du meinst die DP-Einheiten und ECC?


----------



## XXTREME (26. Juli 2016)

Diablokiller999 schrieb:


> Du meinst die DP-Einheiten und ECC?



Wahrscheinlich..... .


----------



## PuckeY (26. Juli 2016)

Diablokiller999 schrieb:


> Du meinst die DP-Einheiten und ECC?



Polaris 10 und 11 haben immer noch eine Double-Precision-Rate von 1/16, genau wie Fiji. Pascal nur noch 1/32. Das mag zwar vielleicht nicht sonderlich viel sein, aber für den unteren "Profi-Bereich" noch zu gebrauchen.


----------



## Diablokiller999 (26. Juli 2016)

Naja, Hawaii tritt ja auch immernoch Ärsche in dem Bereich 
Trotzdem sollte AMD langsam mal zwei Designlinien fahren, ist mir klar das sie momentan nicht im Geld schwimmen aber so verbrauchen die Consumer-Karten einfach mehr und sind schwerer zu kühlen, außerdem wird Chipfläche verbraten. Polaris (vor allem 11) wurde schon gut entschlackt und Vega soll das noch fortführen.


----------



## XD-User (26. Juli 2016)

Ich weiß nicht warum, aber meine Intution sagt mir auch das man Vega besser bei TSMC fertigen lassen sollte als bei GF


----------



## SKPC (26. Juli 2016)

Diablokiller999 schrieb:


> Naja, Hawaii tritt ja auch immernoch Ärsche in dem Bereich
> Trotzdem sollte AMD langsam mal zwei Designlinien fahren, ist mir klar das sie momentan nicht im Geld schwimmen aber so verbrauchen die Consumer-Karten einfach mehr und sind schwerer zu kühlen, außerdem wird Chipfläche verbraten. Polaris (vor allem 11) wurde schon gut entschlackt und Vega soll das noch fortführen.



Ich meine gelesen zu haben, dass AMD an Techniken arbeitet um Bereiche, welche nicht benötigt werden abzuschalten, so bräuchte man nur 1 Design, wäre aber beim Verbrauch nicht so unterlegen, wie man es mit Polaris gegenüber Pascal ist.


----------



## Diablokiller999 (26. Juli 2016)

SKPC schrieb:


> Ich meine gelesen zu haben, dass AMD an Techniken arbeitet um Bereiche, welche nicht benötigt werden abzuschalten, so bräuchte man nur 1 Design, wäre aber beim Verbrauch nicht so unterlegen, wie man es mit Polaris gegenüber Pascal ist.


Nennt sich unter Anderem Power Gating, damit kannst du Bereiche eines Chips teildeaktivieren wenn sie grad nichts zu tun haben, wie Nvidia das seit Maxwell macht. Das Problem ist aber, dass die DP-Einheiten trotzdem ungenutzt auf dem Silizium liegen und vor sich rum schimmeln. Nvidia hat die nicht umsonst weitestgehend raus geworfen und bringt die nur beim GP100 wieder zurück. Polaris 11 hat übrigens schon neue Stromsparmechanismen drin, diese werden wohl auch bei Vega implementiert sein.


----------



## Unrockstar85 (26. Juli 2016)

Diablokiller999 schrieb:


> Nennt sich unter Anderem Power Gating, damit kannst du Bereiche eines Chips teildeaktivieren wenn sie grad nichts zu tun haben, wie Nvidia das seit Maxwell macht. Das Problem ist aber, dass die DP-Einheiten trotzdem ungenutzt auf dem Silizium liegen und vor sich rum schimmeln. Nvidia hat die nicht umsonst weitestgehend raus geworfen und bringt die nur beim GP100 wieder zurück. Polaris 11 hat übrigens schon neue Stromsparmechanismen drin, diese werden wohl auch bei Vega implementiert sein.



Hierbei wäre ja noch die Frage: Wie weit funktionieren die Powerstates bei AMD? Zero Core geht zb. nicht und ich denke die P0 und P1-3 States sind auch noch nicht Final. Vermutlich hat AMD einiges noch Inaktiv im P10, weil es schlichtweg nicht Funktioniert.. Die angezeigte Effizienz von P11 gegen 950 haben wir noch nicht. Würde AMD aber zumindest bei den Consumer Chips (Polaris Rev 2 etc) auf 1/32 DP Power setzen, wären zumindest die Consumer zufrieden.. Die Preisfrage ist aber die: Lohnt es sich für AMD? Denn wenn man sich die Steam Summarys ansieht zum Thema Hardware, dann würde es eben nur bei P11 Sinn machen


----------



## DKK007 (26. Juli 2016)

Gibt es dann eigentlich Unterschiede in den Chips, auch wenn die Fertigungstechnologie die gleiche ist?


----------



## Unrockstar85 (26. Juli 2016)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Gibt es dann eigentlich Unterschiede in den Chips, auch wenn die Fertigungstechnologie die gleiche ist?



Klar, wenn der Prozess bei Samsung besser ist (also Routinierter und grade bei Themen wie Leaking eben saubrer) dann gibts Unterschiede.. Ob diese aber mehr als nur Messbar sind? Da frag lieber die Profis. Denke aber dass die GPUs von Samsung eventuell ein etwas besseres Powermanagement haben, denn Samsung baut ja in LPP schon länger


----------



## IronAngel (26. Juli 2016)

Unrockstar85 schrieb:


> Klar, wenn der Prozess bei Samsung besser ist (also Routinierter und grade bei Themen wie Leaking eben saubrer) dann gibts Unterschiede.. Ob diese aber mehr als nur Messbar sind? Da frag lieber die Profis. Denke aber dass die GPUs von Samsung eventuell ein etwas besseres Powermanagement haben, denn Samsung baut ja in LPP schon länger



Ich denke mal das der reine Prozess an sich, kaum Unterschiede macht. Also wenn man jetzt tmsc 16 NM und Globo & Samsung 14 NM Prozess vergleicht. Jedenfalls dürften die Unterschiede nicht weltbewegend sein. Was allerdings sein kann, das eine andere Firma deutlich bessere Yield raten hat, dadurch könnte man mehr und eventuell bessere Chips anbieten.

Wichtig ist ja auch was das Produkt am Ende leistet und da ist Sachen Perf/Watt Polaris 10 eine kleine Enttäuschungen, das kommt daher das man deutlich mehr erwartet hat und AMD das auch Versprochen hat. Klar die Karte mag deutlich weniger verbrauchen als ihr Gegenstück r9 390. Aber vom 2.8 Perf/Watt Verhältniss sind wir weit entfernt. Viele haben einfach erwartet das die Karte zwar etwas mehr Saft braucht als eine Nvidia, aber sicher keine 20 - 40 %. Versteht mich nicht fallsch, Polaris 10 ist eine solide Karte, sofern noch etwas an der Spannung dreht, so das der Boost auch mal gehalten werden kann. Aber der Heilsbringer ist leider nicht geworden.


----------



## badiceman66 (26. Juli 2016)

IronAngel schrieb:


> Ich denke mal das der reine Prozess an sich, kaum Unterschiede macht. Also wenn man jetzt tmsc 16 NM und Globo & Samsung 14 NM Prozess vergleicht. Jedenfalls dürften die Unterschiede nicht weltbewegend sein. Was allerdings sein kann, das eine andere Firma deutlich bessere Yield raten hat, dadurch könnte man mehr und eventuell bessere Chips anbieten.
> 
> Wichtig ist ja auch was das Produkt am Ende leistet und da ist Sachen Perf/Watt Polaris 10 eine kleine Enttäuschungen, das kommt daher das man deutlich mehr erwartet hat und AMD das auch Versprochen hat. Klar die Karte mag deutlich weniger verbrauchen als ihr Gegenstück r9 390. Aber vom 2.8 Perf/Watt Verhältniss sind wir weit entfernt. Viele haben einfach erwartet das die Karte zwar etwas mehr Saft braucht als eine Nvidia, aber sicher keine 20 - 40 %. Versteht mich nicht fallsch, Polaris 10 ist eine solide Karte, sofern noch etwas an der Spannung dreht, so das der Boost auch mal gehalten werden kann. Aber der Heilsbringer ist leider nicht geworden.



sry ich seh nicht das die rx480 das gegenstück zur r9 390ist dafür ist die rx viel zu schwach  vor allem in höheren auflösungen  rx480= r9 380 bzw r9 290

mfg


----------



## Mephisto_xD (26. Juli 2016)

XD-User schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht warum, aber meine Intution sagt mir auch das man Vega besser bei TSMC fertigen lassen sollte als bei GF



Zum Glück spielt Intuition in dem Bereich keine Rolle 

Man sollte nebenbei den Aufwand der Umstellung von 14nm GF auf 16nm TSMC nicht unterschätzen. Da müssen mindestens neue Masken designed werden, und das ist einer der teuersten Teile der Chipentwicklung.

Bei Samsung hingegen kann man das bestehende Design wiederverwenden, denn GF hat den Prozess ja von Samsung gekauft.


Eine gemeinsame Fertigung bei GF/Samsung und TSMC würde mich sehr überraschen.


----------



## Arkonos66623 (26. Juli 2016)

badiceman66 schrieb:


> sry ich seh nicht das die rx480 das gegenstück zur r9 390ist dafür ist die rx viel zu schwach  vor allem in höheren auflösungen  rx480= r9 380 bzw r9 290
> 
> mfg



Richtig, verstehen die meisten einfach nur nicht. Die 480 ist der Nachfolger der 380, genauso wie die 1060 der Nachfolger der 960 ist. Ganz einfach. Nur weil die Karten jetzt an der Leistung der 970/980 und 290/390 kratzen werden die mit diesen permanent verglichen, dabei müsste die 380/960 eigentlich herhalten. Auch ein Grund warum ich 260+€ viel zu teuer finde. Gutes P/L war mal


----------



## Rollora (26. Juli 2016)

yummycandy schrieb:


> Nochmal, GCN ist eine Architektur, die nicht nur auf Gaming ausgelegt ist, sondern auch für Berechnungen im Profibereich. Das hat den Nebeneffekt, daß die Effizienz leidet, weil noch viel "Ballast" mitgeschleppt wird.
> 
> ... und ....
> 
> TSMC ist ein ziemlich teurer Fertiger. Weiterhin läßt jetzt auch noch Apple bei TSMC fertigen, womit die weniger Kapazitäten zur Verfügung haben. Dazu kommt noch, daß AMD durch Abnahmeverträge dazu gezwungen ist, auch bei GloFo fertigen zu lassen.


Nein es ist eine Architektur die NICHT auf den Profibereich ausgelegt ist. Sie ist als Alleskönner ausgelegt, aber nicht speziell für einen Bereich. Es würde für AMD NULL Sinn machen in einem Bereich wo sie kaum einen Umsatz haben massiv in die Hardware zu investieren wenn im Profibereich immer die Software der Schlüssel ist und man dort auch die kommenden Jahre wenig Chance hat aufzuholen.





PuckeY schrieb:


> Falsch. Erst gestern Nacht wurden die Radeon Pro  WX Karten vorgestellt, welche auf Polaris basieren. Die sind wie der  Name schon vermuten lässt für den Profi Bereich
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



In der betreffenden News steht aber ausdrücklich, dass die Karten eine mickrige DP Leistung haben.
Und das wäre aber das einzige "Profi" fokussierte an solchen Karten. Ansonsten sinds ganz normale "Gamer" Chips mit speziellen Treibern und Boards (und Support)





PuckeY schrieb:


> Polaris 10 und 11 haben immer noch eine  Double-Precision-Rate von 1/16, genau wie Fiji. Pascal nur noch 1/32.  Das mag zwar vielleicht nicht sonderlich viel sein, aber für den unteren  "Profi-Bereich" noch zu gebrauchen.


Wenn die DP Einheiten das Problem wären, wäre Fiji aber so effizient wie Maxwell (auch ein 16:1 Verhältnis)


----------



## Diablokiller999 (26. Juli 2016)

SKPC schrieb:


> Ich meine gelesen zu haben, dass AMD an Techniken arbeitet um Bereiche, welche nicht benötigt werden abzuschalten, so bräuchte man nur 1 Design, wäre aber beim Verbrauch nicht so unterlegen, wie man es mit Polaris gegenüber Pascal ist.


Nennt sich unter Anderem Power Gating, damit kannst du Bereiche eines Chips teildeaktivieren wie Nvidia das seit Maxwell macht. Das Problem ist aber, dass die DP-Einheiten trotzdem ungenutzt auf dem Silizium liegen und vor sich rum schimmeln. Nvidia hat die nicht umsonst weitestgehend raus geworfen und bringt die nur beim GP100 wieder zurück. Polaris 11 hat übrigens schon neue Stromsparmechanismen drin, diese werden wohl auch bei Vega implementiert sein.


----------



## plusminus (27. Juli 2016)

badiceman66 schrieb:


> sry ich seh nicht das die rx480 das gegenstück zur r9 390ist dafür ist die rx viel zu schwach  vor allem in höheren auflösungen  rx480= r9 380 bzw r9 290
> 
> mfg












Gekauft wird doch bei den meisten nach Preiskategorie.

Die Kategorie für die RX 480 8GB ist ca. 300,- Eur wie die R9 390X  die nebenbei bemerkt eine ganze Ecke schneller ist und mit der 1250MHZ im 28nm Verfahren stabil drin sind
Und die RX im 14nm Verfahren kotzt schon bei 1350 MHZ !! und das mit einem für dieses Verfahren brutalen Stromverbrauch


----------



## scorplord (27. Juli 2016)

IronAngel schrieb:


> Ich denke mal das der reine Prozess an sich, kaum Unterschiede macht. Also wenn man jetzt tmsc 16 NM und Globo & Samsung 14 NM Prozess vergleicht. Jedenfalls dürften die Unterschiede nicht weltbewegend sein. Was allerdings sein kann, das eine andere Firma deutlich bessere Yield raten hat, dadurch könnte man mehr und eventuell bessere Chips anbieten.
> 
> Wichtig ist ja auch was das Produkt am Ende leistet und da ist Sachen Perf/Watt Polaris 10 eine kleine Enttäuschungen, das kommt daher das man deutlich mehr erwartet hat und AMD das auch Versprochen hat. Klar die Karte mag deutlich weniger verbrauchen als ihr Gegenstück r9 390. Aber vom 2.8 Perf/Watt Verhältniss sind wir weit entfernt. Viele haben einfach erwartet das die Karte zwar etwas mehr Saft braucht als eine Nvidia, aber sicher keine 20 - 40 %. Versteht mich nicht fallsch, Polaris 10 ist eine solide Karte, sofern noch etwas an der Spannung dreht, so das der Boost auch mal gehalten werden kann. Aber der Heilsbringer ist leider nicht geworden.



Lesen und verstehen... Wenn du die Artikel und am besten auch die Folien von AMD zum Thema Effizienz bezüglich der Polarischips gelesen hast, dann solltest du wissen das die Angabe 2,8 Perf/Watt nur im Bezug auf den P11 Chip gültig ist.
In den Folien steht sogar "up to" 2,8....

Und ja die 390 ist NICHT das Gegenstück zur Rx480.


----------



## Schaffe89 (27. Juli 2016)

PuckeY schrieb:


> Solange AMD nicht bei Compute einspart, wie NVIDIA seit Maxwell, können die beiden gar nicht auf dem selben Niveau liegen.
> Das sollte jeder mal langsam begreifen.



Da AMD bereits an Compute eingespart hat und Nvidia in dem Bereich mittlerweile auf AMD aufgeholt hat, liegt es sehr wahrscheinlich am Prozess.
Mich würde mal Interessieren wo bei der rx480 der Ballast sein soll, der die hohe Leistungsaufnahme ergibt?
Gibt es dazu irgendwelche Erklärungen? Logische Zusammenhänge? Nein.
Dass der Prozess schlechter ist, hat man schon bei Apples Chips gesehen, die mit einer höheren Leistungsaufnahme kamen.
Den hohen Verbrauch mit der Computingleistung zu erklären ist wohl das am wenigsten zutreffende Argument. ( Pascal kann auch Computing, mittlerweile effizienter)
Eher liegt es an mangelnder Taktbarkeit, hohen Spannungen und einem schlechten Yield wo auch die schlechten Chips noch mitgenommen werden.
Das sollte langsam mal begriffen werden und sich nicht immer rausgeredet werden.



PuckeY schrieb:


> Tut mir Leid, bei deinem Satzbau ist es mir nicht ganz so leicht zu folgen. Keiner spricht davon die Compute Fähigkeiten wären nur für den Profi Bereich. Es ist allerdings Fakt, dass diese Fähigkeiten auch immer noch in den Polaris Chips vorhanden sind.



​Nichts was in Pascal nicht auch vorhanden wäre, du erzählst Blödsinn.
Und das Verhältnis zu Double Precision war bei Fijii und Maxwell das gleiche, trotzdem war Maxwell deutlich effizienter, vom Stromschlucker  Hawai brauchen wir gar nicht sprechen.
Woran das wohl liegt dass die AMD Chips so saufen? Ich kanns dir sagen, die werden über dem Sweet Spot betrieben, nur die Nano nicht, die konnte dann auch mithalten in der Effizienz.
Die rx480 läuft auch über der Kotzgrenze, das hat gar nichts mit DP Einheiten zu tun.. bei 1:16 DP Rate... ja klaar.

Die rx480 Nitro zieht fast 70 watt mehr als das Referenzdesign bei 8% mehr Leistung.
Heißt soviel dass das mit Übertakten essig ist, wenn die Stromaufnahme derart ansteigt.



scorplord schrieb:


> Wenn du die Artikel und am besten auch die Folien von AMD zum Thema Effizienz bezüglich der Polarischips gelesen hast, dann solltest du wissen das die Angabe 2,8 Perf/Watt nur im Bezug auf den P11 Chip gültig ist.
> In den Folien steht sogar "up to" 2,8.....



Die Fußnoten bei der Polarispräsentation bezogen sich auf P10 und zwar genauergesagt auf die rx470 (110 watt vs 180 Watt r9 270x) auch wenn Raja Koduri behauptete das würde auf die rx480 genauso zutreffen.
Ich denke man kann sich denken dass das auf die rx470 auch unter speziellen Szenarien nicht zutreffen wird, dann angesichts der 3GB Modelle der GTX 1060 steht man wieder unter Druck und takteten den Chip mit einem Turbo von 1202mhz, das sind nur 64mhz weniger als bei der rx480, das reicht nicht damit der Chip effizienz wird, dazu müsste man in den Sweet Spot bei etwa 1000 bis 1100mhz gehen.


----------



## PuckeY (27. Juli 2016)

Schaffe89 schrieb:


> Da AMD bereits an Compute eingespart hat und Nvidia in dem Bereich mittlerweile auf AMD aufgeholt hat, liegt es sehr wahrscheinlich am Prozess.
> Mich würde mal Interessieren wo bei der rx480 der Ballast sein soll, der die hohe Leistungsaufnahme ergibt?
> Gibt es dazu irgendwelche Erklärungen? Logische Zusammenhänge? Nein.
> Dass der Prozess schlechter ist, hat man schon bei Apples Chips gesehen, die mit einer höheren Leistungsaufnahme kamen.
> ...


Bitte was? Allein die ACE's kosten Die space und Strom. Die Taktbarkeit von GCN liegt an der Packdichte der Transistoren. Alles was ich von dir lese sind für mich Hörensagen. Vllt kannst du in Zukunft deine Aussagen mal richtig untermauern.

Gesendet von meinem A0001 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Arkonos66623 (27. Juli 2016)

Schaffe89 schrieb:


> Da AMD bereits an Compute eingespart hat und Nvidia in dem Bereich mittlerweile auf AMD aufgeholt hat, liegt es sehr wahrscheinlich am Prozess.
> Mich würde mal Interessieren wo bei der rx480 der Ballast sein soll, der die hohe Leistungsaufnahme ergibt?
> Gibt es dazu irgendwelche Erklärungen? Logische Zusammenhänge? Nein.
> Dass der Prozess schlechter ist, hat man schon bei Apples Chips gesehen, die mit einer höheren Leistungsaufnahme kamen.
> ...



Also eigentlich hat die 480 fast die 3 fache DP Leistung der 1060, von daher kann man schon sagen das da noch etwas anderes verbaut ist und damit ist deine Aussage obsolet. Zudem kommen noch die ACE`s.... schon interessant wie du versuchst einfach technische Besonderheiten der Radeon unter den Tisch zu kehren, wie währe es mal mit ein wenig Objektivität?

Nvidia kann zudem mit der 3GB Karte locken wie sie wollen, wer kauft heute noch bitte eine 3 GB Karte ??? Vlt. ne 100 € Karte aber sicher nicht 150 €+ mit 3GB.


----------



## Bluebird (27. Juli 2016)

Naja das ist alles ein Vor und Nachteil , da die RX 470 auf teildefekten 480 Chips basiert kann man sich denken das so zumindest fuer die 470 eine menge CHips vorhanden sind 
Und TSMC ist fuer Mainstream einfach zu TEUER , das lohnt sich nicht und ob fuer Nvidia unter dem Strich soviel bleibt bezweifle ich stark , von daher weiss ich nicht was ihr euch alle von TSMC Fertigung erhofft ... wir werden ja sehen ob die Samsung Chips besser sind ich glaub aber nicht dran !
Und das Samsung seine eigene fertigung nicht packt glaubt ja wohl keiner oder doch ? 
Was denn verbrauch angeht das sehen doch nur wir verklemmten Deutschen so streng , die Du als Buerger , Du bist an allem Schuld , am Klima an denn Terroristen an allem , der deutsche hat Schuld man mus nur die Glotze aufdrehen oder eine Zeitung lesen ... 
In anderen Laendern kostet das Kw die haelfte oder kaum mehr , nur die dummen Deutschen meinen allein die Welt retten zu muessen ist wohl so ein 2 WK verloren Komplex k.a 
Frag mal Amerikaner nach effizienz ihre Graka die lachen dich aus ueber die 9,67$ im Jahr .

mfg


----------



## DKK007 (29. Juli 2016)

Weniger Stromverbrauch heißt aber auch weniger Wärme und das ist zu dieser Jahreszeit nicht unwichtig.


----------

